
Detailed Military Models of WWI Trench Warfare by Andy Belsey - prawn
http://mymodernmet.com/military-models-trench-warfare/
======
King-Aaron
For anyone interested in historical battlefield dioramas and is in Australia,
I'd highly recommend going and seeing the war memorial in Canberra. There's an
entire floor of the building dedicated to enormous layouts, and it's really
quite impressive.

